# The NEW Jim Kagel Zombie



## spfxmasks (Mar 16, 2009)

The new Jim Kagel zombie(sculpt in progress). What do you guys think?
Have a great weekend!
-SPFXMasks


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

i absolutely love this zombie


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Shweeet! I'm a sucker for zombies and love my current (2008 paint) SPFX zombie.

Any ideas on a release date for the new line of masks?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

can't wait to see the final full-color mask!


----------

